# Cleo is on a hunger strike?



## Meg90 (Nov 14, 2009)

She hasn't eaten for three days now. I have offered grapes, ground turkey, egg and a f/t rat pup. She pretends she doesn't know what they are and ignores them.

She was picky before this, would only eat for the last 6 days if her meal was dipped in raw egg, then she refused an egg so that was over with.

WHAT is her problem?

She still wakes up in the mornings, though the last two days she has been coming out about two hours later. She has a 13 hr cycle. She basks, digs, does normal tegu activities all day. She looks "deflated" so I know she's empty....

WHY doesn't she want to eat?

What do I do now? Turn her lights off? See if she wants to hib afterall?

Bobby? What should I do?

I'm buying a tilapia fillet at work tonight---I hear people got a strong reaction with it...


----------



## cabral (Nov 14, 2009)

its happening the same to me, the only thing she does not refuse are mice/rats and raw eggs

i dont know what to do, the strange is that were i leave, URUGUAY is also were tegus do in the wild , and the summer is starting, no possibility of hibernation.,...


----------



## Fork (Nov 14, 2009)

I doubt Cleo would starve herself to a point where it becomes an issue, i think she'll eat tomorrow


----------



## reptastic (Nov 14, 2009)

telapia is great nero loves it once he had his first bite eggs were no longer his favorite but i dont feed it to him often because he will refuse other foods he has a stronger feeding response to telapia than any other food exept rodents


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 14, 2009)

argh. No Tilapia at work...will try ground beef tomorrow, and see if that gets a rise.

I even caved and put her plate in her enclosure with her and NADA.


----------



## ReptileFinatic (Nov 14, 2009)

maby she ate a peice of mulch? just a thought, hope everything turns out ok


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 14, 2009)

I switched her over to Eco about a week ago.....

She doesn't look like she has retained anything. She defecated the day before yesterday, and the day before that....She's just empty.


----------



## ReptileFinatic (Nov 14, 2009)

ahh, well I hope she starts eating soon


----------



## reptastic (Nov 14, 2009)

may just be "that time of the year" kicking in today nero refused food all day then only ate two gizzards but he did eat some telapia and a small rat yesterday so maybe that had something to do with it i dunno


----------



## Zilch (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds like hibernation behavior to me. It also wouldn't be the first time I've heard of eco earth starting to hibernation either... often when switching over to eco the cage temp dips a bit compared to cypress which can push a tegu into hiber... I don't think I'd worry too much considering Cleo has had no exposure to parasites or anything... she's probably just getting ready for her big nap.


----------



## wyattroa (Nov 15, 2009)

no matter if you turn the heat up on them to try and get them to stay awake for winter, they will do what they want. This is her just getting ready to go down. I say let her go down, it is what comes natural to them. she will be fine.
robert


----------

